
Photobucket was a steal vs. Google/YouTube - reitzensteinm
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/07/photobucket-was-a-steal-v-googleyoutube/
======
reitzensteinm
\---In a year or so this deal is likely to look as brilliant for NewsCorp
(which owns MySpace) as the MySpace acquisition was. Some would argue that
they play dirty poker, but shutting Photobucket down at a crucial point in the
acquisition negotiations was a brilliant move, and may have shaved hundreds of
millions of dollars off of the purchase price.

Ouch.

